# Sticky - Toronto TUGgers 'TOTUGers' Meeting info



## Roy&Eira

note - April 23rd 2017 meeting info below in most recent post!



TOTUGers April 2017 meeting.

Hi Everyone,

We have arranged to hold our next meeting on Sunday April 23, 2017 at the

East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area).


If you have any items to add to our agenda please let me know.


I will be sending out an agenda and  reminders a month and a week prior to the meeting.


I hope that we can get at least 20 participants to attend this meeting.


Yours


Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.


 If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------



## Dori

Looking forward to seeing everyone!

Dori


----------



## MoiAl

Sorry Moira and I won't be able to be there. we're heading out to PEI Tuesday then on to Williamsburg, VA returning Nov 11th.


----------



## BarCol

I will be there - looking forward to seeing folks


----------



## TUGBrian

ill be sure to put this in an upcoming newsletter, everyone seems to love these meetings up north!


----------



## Roy&Eira

*November Meeting Agenda*

Our next meeting is two weeks away and will be at:-
East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)
Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. The temple is one block north of Bloor and has ample parking for attendees at our meeting. 
Date - Sunday November 9, 2013
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided. 

We need a presentation and/or topics for discussion at our meeting. 
I have a PC and Projection equipment for our presenters to use.
Eira and I will provide refreshments and we will bring some white wine.
Dial an exchange has provided some information, gifts and a door prize for the attendees at our meeting.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – Tony Wohlfarth - updates on Palm Springs, Hawaii and New Zealand
3:30 – TBD 
4:00 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	


Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.

If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------



## CSB

Yoram and I might be able to do a presentation on our trip to The Berkshires. He is away right now but I will discuss it this weekend and let you know for sure.


----------



## Coach Boon

*Canadian Tuggers eh!*

I've been a member of TUGS for many years and didn't even realize we have an organized group in Canada. Unfortunately I'm a ways away from T.O, what being in Atlantic Canada and all. But now I know what to look for. I'm in Toronto in November but it's after this meeting.

Have fun all.

CoachBoon


----------



## Dori

We always do have fun, Coach. Next time, if you are in Toronto on the date of the meeting, you are welcome to join us!

Dori


----------



## aptiva

We will see you next Spring Meeting. 
Not that  we will be  away this winter..  (boohoo)..
Marie & Joe


----------



## BarCol

rats and darn - plans have changed and I won't get down on Sunday  - so sorry - I was looking forward to seeing everyone, but hopefully will see you in the spring. Have a great time Sunday!


----------



## Dori

Marie and Joe, and Barb, we'll miss seeing you on Sunday!

Dori


----------



## torontobuyer

Unfortunately, can't attend.


----------



## Dori

Great meeting on Sunday! It was good to see friends and meet new guests. Many thanks, as usual, to our wonderful hosts, Basil, Roy and Eira and Bob.

See you all in the spring!

Dori


----------



## TUGBrian

any pictures of the meeting? =)


----------



## Dori

Brian, I don't think anyone took any photos. Come to think of it, we haven't done that for a few years! Maybe we'll get some at the spring meeting.

Dori


----------



## TUGBrian

let me know if one of you who always attends lives in the US...ill mail you a banner for the next meeting!


----------



## torontobuyer

Roy, your email must have been compromised. I just received this:

Hello,

How are you doing? I am sorry for reaching you rather too late due to the situation of things right now..I'm stranded in Manila,Philippines and had my bag stolen from me with my passport, mobile phone and personal effects therein. It was a terrible experience for me thank God the embassy has just issued me a temporary passport but I have to pay for a ticket and settle my hotel bills with the Manager before leaving.

I have made contact with my bank but it would take me 3-5 working days to access funds in my account, the bad news is my flight will be leaving very soon and but i am having problems settling the hotel bills. Please let me know if i can count on you i promise to refund the money back as soon as i get back home.

Thanks,

Yours 
Roy Martin

"


----------



## Harmina

*compromised email*

Roy - I also received the same message.


----------



## MoiAl

I got the same as well. Alton


----------



## Dori

Me too!   I'll send you the $$$ asap! :rofl: 

Dori


----------



## torontobuyer

Dori said:


> Me too!   I'll send you the $$$ asap! :rofl:
> 
> Dori



LOL. 

As no response from Roy, I better call him. On the off chance he still isn't aware, and needs to warn loved ones.

OK, left him a voice message. So if anyone was duped, there's still time to reverse the transaction.


----------



## Roy&Eira

*TOTUGers November 2014 meeting.*

We were away on vacation lst week and are just back!

As you are aware our yahoo and Rogers e-mail accounts have been compromised.
We are closing these accounts and will be using G-mail in the future.

Attendees
Keith and Jolene Baker		Cindy and Yoram Beer
Erma and Vern Carter 		Frank Clappa	
Mitzy Dadoun				Basil Dias 	
Mike and Dori Frankland		Bob Greenhalgh	
Dexter	and Desiriee Gonsalves	Linda and Neill Judelman
Julie and John Kousik			Roy and Eira Martin
Angela	 Persaud			Adrian	and Eileen Strong 
Jim and Marilyn Webb 

Date - Sunday November 9, 2013
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

Eira and Roy  provided refreshments and some white wine. Some red wine was donated by Jim and Marilyn Webb 

Dial an exchange has provided some information, gifts and a door prize for the attendees at our meeting.
Keith Chen was unable to attend but asked his friends to visit him at his web site https://thefoodistmonk.wordpress.com/2014/10/12/the-launch-of-the-foodist-monk/

The meeting started with 30 minutes to mingle
Bob welcomed everyone and had participants introduce themselves, with comments Timeshare owned, recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle’ etc

Mitzy Dadoun talked about her recent visit to the Caribbean Palm Village in Aruba. She described the resort, Island and places that they visited and enjoyed during their stay. She also provided some tips on what to do, how to travel and where to eat on the Island.

Cindy and Yoram Beer showed some photos and talked about their recent trip to the Berkshires and Resort that they stayed at. They talked about the art and entertainment in the area and the nature and hiking trails that they explored. They showed the location of the sites that they talk about relative to the Resort and emphasized the need for a car to see the attractions.

Two door prizes were won by Frank Clappa and Dexter Gonsalves	

There was a discussion, lead by Bob, on items of interest to the participants at the meeting. A lot of “where to find information on…” was shared by the members present.

The meeting ended with another 30 minute mingle.

Our next meeting is planned for April 12 2015. I will send e-mails out about a month before the meeting. 

Yours 
Roy & Eira Martin


----------



## Dori

Thanks, Roy and Eira  Welcome home!

Dori


----------



## TUGBrian

definately want to get a banner and some free memberships to give out to new attendees for you in april!


----------



## TUGBrian

bump, november 2015 meeting info

Our next meeting is a month away and will be at:-
East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)
Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. The temple is one block north of Bloor and has ample parking for attendees at our meeting. 
Date - Sunday November 1 2015
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. 

We need a presentation and/or topics for discussion at our meeting. 
We need Projection equipment for our presenters to use. Eira and I have moved to Waterloo and I no longer have access to the projection equipment or the contacts that I have used in the past meetings.
We need someone to provide refreshments. Eira and I will bring some white wine.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – TBD
3:30 – TBD. 
4:00 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting            


Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.

If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------



## TUGBrian

bump, updated first post with april 15th meeting info


----------



## Elli

Is there still a meeting on May 29, 2016?  I sent a private message to Roy & Eira, but haven't heard back.   Elli


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> bump, updated first post with april 15th meeting info



I thought it was moved to May?

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239821

_ETA: It seems that there is a sticky and also threads in the main forum related to these meetings. Shouldn't they just continue the one sticky as new meetings are scheduled?_


----------



## TUGBrian

bump, added april 2017 meeting info to first post!


----------



## TUGBrian

added info for april 2017 meeting:



> Our next meeting a month away and will be at:-
> 
> East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)
> 
> Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. The temple is one block north of Bloor and has ample parking for attendees at our meeting.
> 
> Date - Sunday April 23 2017
> 
> Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm
> 
> 
> A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. We need at least 20 to pay for the rental of the room we use.
> 
> 
> I have moved to Waterloo and I no longer have access to the projection equipment or the contacts that I have used in the past meetings. We will require some projection equipment for the meeting. I have a Laptop PC that we can use.
> 
> We also need volunteers will provide refreshments. We and will bring some wine, water, tea and coffee.
> 
> 
> The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
> 
> 2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle
> 
> 2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
> 
> 3:00 – Dori &  Mike Frankland - Vietnam.
> 
> 3:30 – Tony Wohlfarth – Budapest.
> 
> 4:00 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
> 
> 4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
> 
> 5:00 – End of meeting
> 
> 
> We have a door prize of a free TUG membership and a DAE Free Week voucher to raffle at our meeting. We will also have promotional material from DAE to give away.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.
> 
> 
> If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.
> 
> 
> Yours
> 
> Roy & Eira


----------



## jenniegarde

Roy&Eira said:


> note - April 23rd 2017 meeting info below in most recent post!
> 
> 
> 
> TOTUGers April 2017 meeting.
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We have arranged to hold our next meeting on Sunday April 23, 2017 at the
> 
> East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area).
> 
> 
> If you have any items to add to our agenda please let me know.
> 
> 
> I will be sending out an agenda and  reminders a month and a week prior to the meeting.
> 
> 
> I hope that we can get at least 20 participants to attend this meeting.
> 
> 
> Yours
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.
> 
> 
> If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------



## jenniegarde

Just found out about this group today. We live right near there! Could attend in the evening but not in the afternoon. What time?


----------



## TUGBrian

I believe these are usually 2-5pm...but I am sure someone will confirm if that has changed.


----------



## Dori

Yes, the meetings are from 2:00 - 5:00pm. We are looking forward to seeing old friends and maybe meeting some new friends!

Dori


----------



## Ferdinant

Confirm about next meeting in Toronto please! Location, time. I'd like to come and get some information/experience on getting rid if my timeshare. If someone wants to give some info about this, I'd appreciate it. Maybe the organizer will add this point. I am new in this forum, but old in age and in timeshare owner(since 2005).


----------

